# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Oregon Coast

## GramChop

we're starting to make preliminary plans to go to seattle for the LSU/UW football game on sept 5.  have i ever mentioned hubby bleeds purple and gold in the fall? anyhoo...

i'm looking for ideas of things to do, places to stay, people to meet, food to consume up and down the oregon coast.  i'm going to take advantage of all the lovely views and try to master some new photo techniques so if you have advice about photo ops, i'll take 'em!

our plan is to fly into seattle on aug 31, spend a few days along the coast and return to seattle on sept 4.  we have friends in seattle, so our stay there is covered.

thanks!

----------


## LindaP

Hey GC, I will be getting into Seattle just before you, I arrive August 15th. My sister-in-law lives there, we are going to a Yankees -Mariners game the 16th. Then the 18th my husband arrives, and we head for Mt Rainier to see our son!  Have a great time, and don't miss the Pike fish market!!!!! Linda

----------


## Maureenm

Gramchop:

We have been to Cannon Beach on the Oregon Coast and stayed right on the beach at the Stephanie Inn which has great views of Haystack Rock. There is a park right near there where we do incredible photos...one minute in the fog and the next in the sun. Just beautiful. Another favorite spot up north of Seattle is Orcas Island.

----------


## GramChop

too bad our dates don't overlap, linda...i would love to meet you!  i will definitely hit pikes market again...last time, i actually caught a fish!

maureen...that is exactly where we're looking to spend the majority of our time!!!!  thanks so much for the great info.  i didn't see anything about rates on the stephanie inn website.  what can you tell me about their prices?

----------


## Maureenm

I dont' recall exactly, you will have to call... it was pricey but you are right on the beach (get oceanfront room) with a large terrace
The restaurant there was also very good, they have two seatings(at least they did two years ago) and the chef at the time was very good.  We also went to the Columbia River Gorge which was also very picturesque and fun.

----------


## GramChop

thanks, maureen!

----------


## GramChop

i'm bringing this thread back to life in hopes that new members have more to add.

maureen told us about the stephanie inn, which is OUTSTANDING, but not within our budget for this trip (mind you, i've been to st. barths in july and am going again in november AND march).  

i've looked at arch cape inn and ocean point inn (both in arch cape).  the websites look lovely, but we all know photos can be deceiving.

i have never been to that part of the country so therefore i know nothing.

any advice ?  thanks!

----------


## GramChop

anybody?  anything?

----------


## stbartslover

Caroline and I visited the Oregon Coast in 2006.  Started at Ebola State Park----WOW---the views!  First night at Stephanie Inn....SO beautiful!  Do take warm clothing---it was summer but COLD in the evenings.  Worked our way south to a place called Yahats?   Stayed at a place called the Overleaf Lodge which had been recomended----VERY good----not as elegant as Stephanie but great views---especially from the 3rd floor hot tub in the spa.

----------


## GramChop

thanks, jeff!!  my eyes see "beach" and i automatically think flip flops and shorts.  i will have to rethink my packing list! 

we're staying in arch cape in a lovely little inn called
Arch Cape Inn .

a full review forthcoming!

----------


## JoshA

It's been years since we traveled down the Oregon coast but I remember spectacular cliffs lush with an uncountable number of plants. One spot about a thousand feet above the ocean stands out but I've forgotten the name.

We turned inland to Crater Lake National Park afterward. The road had just been opened and there was snow piled 20 feet high on either side. The volcanic crater is filled thousands of feet deep with turquoise water and there is an island in the center due to a volcanic cone.  Maybe the most beautiful place on earth!

----------


## GramChop

wow, josh....what a beautiful picture you painted!  that's exactly why we're going!!!

----------


## GramChop

....don't have time for a full report, but here's a little pictorial to share a little of what we've seen on our pacific northwest adventure thus far!

----------


## MIke R

nice..I love it out there...great Oysters in those parts....if you are in Seattle Chandlers Seafood Restuarant is excellent..as is the Crab Pot...Metropolitan Grill too

----------


## Grey

Beautiful pictures, Gramchop!  Did you make it to the LSU-U Wash game?

----------


## rivertrash

Some great shots.  A little chilly, huh?

----------


## GramChop

> Beautiful pictures, Gramchop!  Did you make it to the LSU-U Wash game?



yes, we did!  my husband is a HUGE LSU fan so the spanking "UDUB" got from LSU was very nicely welcomed!!!

here's a shot of the stadium from lake washington.  we went out on our friends boat a few days before the game.  we didn't "sailgate" but we did tailgate!!!

----------


## GramChop

> Some great shots.  A little chilly, huh?



yes, indeed!  a LOT too chilly for my southern blood!!!  i found myself dreaming of shell beach and that helped warm me up!!!

----------


## tim

Missy,

Terrific shots!

I'm headed out that way Wednesday for a bike tour in northern California.  I can't believe the temp variations I'm seeing on Accuweather.  I'm going to have to take all the bike clothes I own and some that I don't.

----------


## amyb

Missy loved seeing what you saw! Great pictures. safe trip home, Amy

----------


## BBT

Good to know your are still on the "Job"

----------

